# 2ww and coughing



## sanya (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Crystal,
Thanks for taking the time to answer all the questions on this board, it is fascinating
I am on the 2ww had transfer 3 days ago and I have an awful cough, I cant help worrying that I will dislodge the embryos, is this possible or am I  
love Sanya x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

sanya said:


> Hi Crystal,
> Thanks for taking the time to answer all the questions on this board, it is fascinating
> I am on the 2ww had transfer 3 days ago and I have an awful cough, I cant help worrying that I will dislodge the embryos, is this possible or am I
> love Sanya x


Hello Sanya,

Glad you are finding this board useful.

If you look at a picture of a uterus in a biology book then they tend to look a bit like huge balloons. In reality the space inside is pretty small and thick with lining. The embryos are very snug in there and generally will either continue to grow or not. Dont worry about the coughing but look after your self - hope you feel better soon!

Best wishes


----------



## sanya (Jun 23, 2007)

Dear Crystal,
Thanks so much for your response, I feel reassured, it's great to have you here
Thank you 
Sanya xx


----------

